# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Можно ли обновить 1С 7.7  Бухгалтерию типовую конфигурацию с 523 сразу до 538 версии?

## Ura7777777

Или нужно ставить все промежуточные, т .е. 524, 525, и т.д.?
Есть ли ещё какие-то варианты?

----------


## Amisoft

Да. Ставьте.

----------


## vovchicnn

Ничего промежуточного ставить не надо, глупых советов не слушайте. Только один момент: делайте НЕ "Загрузить изменённую конфигурацию...", а "Объединение конфигураций...". Укажите путь к 1cv7.md, все настройки оставьте по умолчанию. Кстати, 538 - уже не актуальный релиз, он Вам не поможет. Вам надо любой, начиная со 540, между тем, уже вышел 544.

----------

bestship (16.08.2012)

----------

